# The hardest fact you can think of



## Aragorn21 (Apr 24, 2003)

About LOTR, do you know something that you think most people don't? 

Something like the time Frodo and Sam found Bilbo's trolls was exactually so and so many years after Bilbo's encounter.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't think there are any facts you could post on here that someone else wouldn't know or figure out. Grond, Maedhros, all the mods and many others are LotR geniuses, and the however many years thing could be found out easily enough by calculating it. 

But ummm I'll try this one, King Elessar died at the age of exactly 200, and when I say exact I mean it, he actually died on his 200th birthday.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 25, 2003)

Gandalf's spell:

Naur dan i ngaurhoth!

When he's fending off the Wolves on Caradhras should actualy be(according to Tolkien's rules):

Naur dan i 'aurhoth!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 26, 2003)

Didn't King Elessar live to the age of 210?


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 26, 2003)

Oh I don't know maybe it was, I did the calculations a while ago, and now that I think of it I think you're right, but whatever, its somewhere around the age of 200.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 26, 2003)

In one edition it says both 210 and 200 in different places. It was an error that they corrected in new editions. I believe it's 210 in the newer ones, but I'm not sure (don't have book-can't check).


----------



## Phee (Apr 27, 2003)

Well seeing as we're on the subject of Aragorn's birthdays...
I realised one day while reading through the timeline in the appendix that the day Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli meet Gandalf the White for the first time is March 1st, Aragorn's 88th birthday.
No doubt I'm not the first person to notice that, but I was pretty pleased with myself when I realised it. LOL


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 27, 2003)

From the Appendix:



> Aragorn indeed lived to be one hundred and ninety years old, longer than any of his line since King Arvegil



Now this doesnt really show much consitency if you do the math yourself...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *In one edition it says both 210 and 200 in different places. It was an error that they corrected in new editions. I believe it's 210 in the newer ones, but I'm not sure (don't have book-can't check). *


In my edition is 210.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 28, 2003)

Appendix B. The tale of years: 


> 2931 Aragorn son of Arathorn II born on March 1st
> *F.A. 120, S.R. 1421 In this year on March 1st came at last the Passing of King Elessar.* Is is said that the beds of Meriadoc and Peregrin were set beside the bed of the great king. Then Legolas built a grey ship in Ithilien, and sailed down Anduin and so over the Sea; and with him, it is said, went Gimli the Dwarf. And when that ship passed and end was come in Middle-earth of the Fellowship of the Ring.



I have 210 as well, I would like to say that settles the question, but other editions have something different. Black Captain, perhaps it was an error on the part of the author that it says 210, it is possible he could have calculated wrong, try doing the math that you can get from the Tale of Years and see what you get.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 28, 2003)

I have no doubt that the answer is 210 to the math problem, but its wierd how Tolkien would have miscalculated Aragorn's age like that...


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 28, 2003)

no no I meant check the Tale of Years in your addition and see if the dates are the same, if they are not then there is our answer.


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Apr 28, 2003)

I was looking in the back of the sil at the family trees and found out that Aragorn and Arwen are distantly related.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 30, 2003)

...According to one source, yes! 
It disturbs me (although very slightly) that Aragorn and Arwen were related, even though insanely distantly.. 

PS: Sorry this thread seems to have drifted somewhat from its original theme, Aragorn21.. I suggest, to those who wish to continue the debate of Aragorn/Arwen (if you can call iit an actual debate), that you start a new thread and discuss it there.


----------



## Eliot (May 13, 2003)

Random fact: there are twenty-seven steps leading up to the front door of Orthanc. 

Wow. Amazing.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 13, 2003)

Hmmm, I wonder if it has a deeper significance? 3 sets of 9.....

Heh, I'm going off my rocker.


----------

